# Öffenlicher Bereich > Termine >  Termingerecht ausgeflogen
Wie alleweil gegen Ende Mai - Anfangs Juni schwärmen diese Jungs millionenfach aus. Heute Morgen hatten wir einen ganzen Berg voller Flügel zusammengewischt. Auf der Veranda sah man vor lauter Flügel nicht mal mehr g'scheit die Bodenplatten.

----------



----------


## Daniel Sun

Phommel ist das deine Speisekammer?

----------

Die Flugsicherung in Bangkok meldete heute morgen bereits ein erhöhtes Flugaufkommen auf Phommels Veranda   ::

----------

